# Fitocracy anyone? - great for 180 motivation



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is anyone here on Fitocracy? It is like social network game where you score points for workouts and 'level up' as you progress. I have found it to be a good motivator for the fitness side of my 180. There are many groups too and you might find a group local to your area - this could be an opportunity to meet some new people.

The site is here: http://www.fitocracy.com/home/

If anyone is a member and wants to follow me, my username is Snelvis666


----------

